# What breed do you think?



## KellyK (Sep 18, 2015)

We purchased a goat a month or so ago. We were told he was about 8 months old, but they did not know what breed. We are not sure if he is 9 months old now, He is smaller than my Nigerians. We paln to keep him either way since he is now my husband's pet goat. 

 Was wondering if anybody here would have an ideas. We were thinking togg mix due to the the wattles. I do not know if other breeds get the wattles also. Any ideas? 

Goober


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 18, 2015)

Any breed can have wattles.
Probably Nigerian as well.  Nigerians can be white.
Or Nigerian mixed with something.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 18, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Any breed can have wattles.
> Probably Nigerian as well.  Nigerians can be white.
> Or Nigerian mixed with something.



We have talked about wethering him. I don't want him to breed since we are not sure what exactly his breed is. I had never seen one this white. He is whiter than my Maremma Sheepdog.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 21, 2015)

Saanens are pure white... I would guess a saanen mix. His legs look a bit long for a nigi.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 21, 2015)

Only problem is he is tiny for a goat that is suppose to 9 months old. We are starting to suspect he is much younger than we were told. More like 5 months old.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 21, 2015)

I would guess saanen. And I would wether him ASAP. If he is not mixed with a ND he will get BIG and so will those horns.

I have some 9 month old Apline doelings that are probably about his size. How tall is he when he is standing up? Those legs look pretty long.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 22, 2015)

I will have to measure him and see. I know he is smaller than even my smallest Nigerian. He also is still trying to nurse. He walks up to me and will head but my backside. We were told he was a bottle baby. Never seen that behavior in a bottle baby before. He really is sweet and loving. Follows me everywhere.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 22, 2015)

Bottle babies will sometimes head butt their entire lives. 

I have small goats this year due to most likely a selenium deficiency in my herd. I have some that are 9 months that are pretty darn small and some that are 6 months that are just plain tiny.  Yours has pretty good horn growth, more than my 5 month old Alpine/boer cross kids.

If he likes to head butt watch those horns as he gets bigger. He may not want to hurt you but doesn't mean he won't by accident.

He is awfully cute BTW.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 22, 2015)

The top of his head is about the top of my hip. Since I am 5 ft tall and short torso I would say he is 30 inches from the top of his head (not the horns ) tall. Sorry I am not able to get a better measurement until next weekend. He doesn't use the top of his head. he uses the top of his nose. He favorite trick is if one of the other goats picks on him he runs and hides between my legs. He gets much taller and that will be an issue. 
He did have a mineral deficiency when we got him. Had to add extra minerals and give him a mineral paste every day for a few weeks. He is sweet and I know he sees me as his Mama. He does not do any of the behaviors with my husband. My husband is the one that plays with him when he is home. I am the meany that has to break all the bad habits my husband teaches the critters and the children. lol


----------



## babsbag (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think he is really that small, they can grow slowly sometimes.

Goats can be so sweet, especially the babies. But as a word of warning don't play any games with him that involves pushing on his head. As cute as it may be at this age it won't be cute for long. While visiting a farm last year I had a full grown Saanen wether come up to me and lovingly scratch his head on my hip, this boy was huge. I didn't care, it felt good, and then he decided to just give me a "push", not  a butt mind you, he just shoved me, and over I went into a fence. One sprained finger later the owner told me that as a kid the owner had always played with him and pushed on his forehead in play. OUCH!!


----------



## KellyK (Sep 22, 2015)

My smallest Nigerian, Sophia, accidentally head butted me. I saw stars and colors for a while. Stayed on my feet. Left the goat yard, secured the gate, went into the house and locked up for the night, went to my room and called my husband who stayed up with me all night. Yes, I had a concussion from it. 
My husband is my biggest kid. I swear I have 7 children at times.


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Sep 25, 2015)

I'd say alpine Saanen. She may be just Saanen. you should call the parcen you bought her from. She should have the answer.
But she sure is cute!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 25, 2015)

Hard to say if he's mixed with Saanen.  I had Saanens for a while and looking at him, he might be. Except if he's really small, I suspect he may be pure ND.    Cute little guy, though.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 26, 2015)

Now if there was only a DNA test to prove what he is. He is cute and so sweet. He hides behind me and looks at the rest of the goats from between my legs.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2015)

In a year of so you should know if Saanen or ND, give him time to grow and he either will or won't.


----------



## KellyK (Sep 27, 2015)

I know he had a selenium ( sorry I am horrible with spelling some words) deficiency. Which can cause slow growth.


----------

